# Anybody Know the Name of This Graphics Card?



## JasonPDK

Hi all,

I got this card of a friend a while ago and never really did anything with it. I need to find the drivers for it (if it's even compatible )
On the fan it says "ATI RADEON Graphics", and there is a code: 'P/N7120036200G'

Here are some photos of it:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/94302451@N08/8576360416
http://www.flickr.com/photos/94302451@N08/8576360276
http://www.flickr.com/photos/94302451@N08/8576360336

I'd really appreciate any help,
Thanks!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Links don't work.
Does it look like this?


----------



## JasonPDK

Sorry. Damn Flickr...

Good 'ol reliable Dropbox should work:


----------



## MyCattMaxx

If you have a PC to put it in you can ID it from the VEN/DEV numbers in the Device Manager.
That will be the best way and then finding drivers should be easy.


----------



## JasonPDK

Okay, I'll try that.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

You could try to Google the numbers on that white sticker by the fan.


----------



## johnb35

Looks like its the 4550 but somewhere on the card it will list the model number.


----------



## JasonPDK

Just tried Googling them, no results.
I'll try putting it into a PC asap and I'll let you know how it goes. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

johnb35 said:


> Looks like its the 4550 but somewhere on the card it will list the model number.


That is also what I gathered from the number he posted.


----------



## JasonPDK

@johnb35, from looking around I'm beginning to think it is an OEM version of the 4550. Strangely enough it says the model number nowhere on the card. :/


----------



## johnb35

You can always install the card in a windows system and we can get the vendor and device id numbers to properly determine what card it is.  To do so, go into device manager, right click on the device and click on properties, click on the details tab.  need the 4 digit vendor and device id numbers.


----------



## Okedokey

JasonPDK said:


> @johnb35, from looking around I'm beginning to think it is an OEM version of the 4550. Strangely enough it says the model number nowhere on the card. :/



Put it in the computer, download pc wizard from my sig, install it, run it and go to file, save as, click ok. Copy the text out of that file into this thread.


----------



## JasonPDK

It's the ATI Radeon HD 5450 I believe. 

@Okeydokey, the text file from that program didn't seem to mention it, but anyway:

<<< System Summary >>>

  > Mainboard : MEDIONPC MS-7713

  > Chipset : AMD RD770

  > Processor : AMD Athlon II X4 640 @ 3000 MHz

  > Physical Memory : 4096  MB (2 x 2048 DDR3-SDRAM )

  > Hard Disk : Hitachi HCS5C1010CLA382 SATA Disk Device (1000GB)

  > CD-Rom Drive : MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000

  > CD-Rom Drive : TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C SATA CdRom Device

  > Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

  > Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (64-bit)

  > DirectX : Version 11.00

  > Windows Performance Index : 5.1 on 7.9

------------------------------------------------
Is that all I need to find drivers?


----------



## JasonPDK

Sorry forgot to post these:

VEN = 1002
DEV = 68F9


----------



## johnb35

According to pcidatabase its the 5470


----------



## JasonPDK

Hmm... That is wierd.
When I go to device properties it says 5450.. :/

Which do I go by?


----------



## johnb35

If all you need is the driver, its the same series.  Doesn't matter what the last 2 numbers are.

Go to www.amd.com and get the drivers for it.


----------



## JasonPDK

Ah okay.
Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------

